# No sex since 1955



## m33kr0b (Apr 26, 2007)

A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala event 
hosted by a local liberal arts college. There was no shortage of 
extremely young, idealistic ladies in attendance, one of whom 
approached the Sergeant Major for conversation. 

"Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious 
man. Is something bothering you?" 

"Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature." 

The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, 
"It looks like you have seen a lot of action." 

"Yes, ma'am, a lot of action." 

The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, 
"You know, you should lighten up a little. 
Relax and enjoy yourself." 

The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious manner. 

Finally the young lady said, "You know, I hope you don't take 
this the wrong way, but when is the last time you had sex?" 

"1955, ma'am." 

"Well, there you are. You really need to chill out and quit taking 
everything so seriously! I mean, no sex since 1955! 

She took his hand and led him to a private room where she 
proceeded to "relax" him several times. 

Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his bare chest 
and said, "Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955!" 

The Sergeant Major, glancing at his watch, said in his 
matter-of-fact voice, "I hope not, it's only 2130 now." 

(Don't ya love military time)


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Apr 26, 2007)

BUHWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!

Holy cow, I just spurted an entire mouthful of root beer out onto the keyboard when I read that...You made my day; thanks!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 27, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

fell off my seat !!! good one !!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 27, 2007)

I LOLed.


----------



## davis513 (Apr 27, 2007)

Holy Cow I just sprayed coffee all over my computer screen :lol: 

From a former Marine, let me say... That was funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 11, 2007)

Loved It!!!^_^ ^_^ ^_^


----------



## cdnstudentparamedic (May 11, 2007)

Excellent


----------



## medman123 (May 13, 2007)

That made my day!


----------



## Artique (May 14, 2007)

Very witty. Most jokes go past me or have no impact but I like this.


----------



## emt 92591 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good stuff i wanna see more


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 8, 2007)

Immediate repost as bulliten on myspace... funny as hell

Nice


----------



## Aileana (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahahaha that's hilarious...I actually couldn't stop laughing  
especially hilarious because I can't help but constantly think in military time these days (have to convert after getting weird looks when asked the time )


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 24, 2007)

Classic ! I will remember that!


----------

